
Feature Creep - luu
http://eigenjoy.com/2008/10/15/feature-creep/
======
TheLoneWolfling
Reminds me of the list of accidentally Turing complete languages: [1]

[1]
[http://beza1e1.tuxen.de/articles/accidentally_turing_complet...](http://beza1e1.tuxen.de/articles/accidentally_turing_complete.html)

